# Newbie Breed Questions



## newhomesteader2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is definitely a bunch of newbie questions , but for someone who is new to sheep (so new they don't have any yet and are just doing research) I thought this may be a good place to start .  Where would one first go about finding some "local" sheep breeders?  I don't think we live in a particularly sheep heavy state.  What are the best options for dairy sheep?  What does one look for in dairy sheep and in dairy sheep breeders?  Is it harder to find "studs" (not sure if that's the right term there, but hopefully you will get my drift) when the lactation cycle ends or would it be more beneficial to have a ram on hand to supply "needs"?  I would be a bit hesitant about having a ram only because I know they are like roosters, their job is to protect their girls and cannot be trusted, despite how sweet their disposition may be.  We are looking at having just a few (maybe 3 max) as we only have about 5 acres and some of that is wooded, not to mention we have NO idea if anything on our property is toxic to sheep (we do NOT use any type of chemical in our farming...we are an organic farm).  Is there such a thing as a dairy/wool sheep?    I am sorry I have so many questions, but I figured you all would be the perfect jumping off point while I wait for the library to get in their copy of Story's guide to Sheep!!  Thank you in advanced for the help!!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 21, 2011)

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd check Craigslist; I found many breeders from going to the directory of the breed organization website. Also, read _ Storey's guide to raising Sheep_ if you are new to sheep. Dairy sheep? Then I'd contact a sheep dairy and see if they will give you some advice.


----------



## newhomesteader2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/


Wow I had no idea there were so many.  Thank you very much!!  Now I get to spend the day with a nice cup of tea and read all about sheep (and who can resist their cute faces?!? :bun)!!    This may get me into trouble!!  

Theawesomefowl - thank you for your suggestion.  I didn't want to hit CL until I knew enough to "buyer beware".  Once I find a few breeds, I will definitely look into the breed organization website.  Thank you so much!!  Waiting on the library to obtain my copy of Storey's guide!!  Thank you again for your suggestions.

  Thank you!!  Have a great day!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 22, 2011)

Where are you located, maybe someone here can help you?


----------



## newhomesteader2010 (Sep 22, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Where are you located, maybe someone here can help you?


I am located in the Raleigh, NC area.  I don't think I have enough posts to add that information.  Thank you for suggesting it.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 23, 2011)

You might also enjoy reading Sheep 101 and 102 sites...they will tell you about every disease and ailment from A-Z, and other valuable info as well. 

MotherGoose on BYC used to keep dairy sheep...you could PM her and pick her brain.


----------

